# Stages of a cigar smoker



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Stage 1) You may have started a cigarette smoker, thought that a cigar would be “cool”. Your buddy offered you a cigar. You have the “good life” mentality. You started on a Swisher Sweet, Back Woods, etc…

Stage 2) You bought a few singles at your local cigar shop. Most likely a Macanudo, Cohiba (Red Dot) or a flavored variety cigar. You asked about Cubans…. You may have bought the .99 cutter. You looked at all the humidors and all the accessories. 

Stage 3) You started searching the web. Sent for a subscription for the Thompson Catalog. Started trying to figure out which humidor to buy, Looked at Colibri and the other lighters and said, WOW. Went to 5 drug stores and grocery stores trying to find an issue of Cigar Aficionado Mag. Drove yourself and or dragged your wife along to cigar shops in 3 counties from yours. Asked about Cubans….

Stage 4) You bought a desk top humidor off Ebay for $20.00 plus $22.95 shipping. Searched the web a little more. You found Club Stogie. Your first post was “asking about Cubans” after a little ribbing and a smack down. You settle in nicely and introduce yourself and start asking the usual questions. Like “what is the most expensive cigar?” What is the best cut method?” “What is the difference in all the Cohibas?” My RH is at 68% CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME?” Which lighter is best? You ask what ISOM means. You know you did don’t deny it. 

Stage 5) You settle in on what you like and are looking to buy a box. You ask which you should buy. You ask about Cubans again. You settle on a bundle of Flor De Oliva. 

Stage 6) You do a newbie trade. You start getting to know people. You buy an ISOM sampler or fiver from the wtt/wts section. You start asking about “sources” you purchase your first Colibri $49.99 that 2 days later craps out on you. You then ask “what is wrong? How can I fix it” You buy a Xikar cutter for $39.99 

Stage 7) You start smoking high end sticks in singles. Opus, PAM, Ashton, etc….You get in on your first “box split” of ISOM’s. You buy the occasional box of Curly Heads, Padron 2000, La Finca. Cbid consumes a lot of your time.

Stage 8) Your wife starts asking “how much was that” you start spending way too much time on the net about cigars. You get a Subscription to CA and Cigar Magazine. You and the UPS man know each other on a first name basis. 

Stage 9) You build your first coolidor. You now know a “source” You are buying boxes of PAM, Opus, and other like cigars. Your credit card minimum payment is getting bigger. Your wife is starting to ask a lot of questions.

Stage 10) You now are building a second coolidor, you just ordered a Dupont lighter, a new 4 finger leather case, a hard plastic travel case, a new display humidor, a Cigar Oasis. 40 lbs of beads. You own 10 different cutters in different style and colors. You now own 6 lighters, a Zippo with insert, 3 Colibri, one working and two dead ones, a gas station lighter, and a new Dupont.. You try to figure out which Single Malt will go with your cigar for that night. You plan vacations around cigar areas. You attend a organized herf atleast once a year. Bought tickets on year in advance for Big Smoke. You are now worried about box codes and dress noxes or cabs. You just placed a 4 box order with “your source”. 

You my friend are just like the rest of us. Nice to have you along. RJT


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Holy crap that is so scary. that's me to a T. I'm now between stages 7 & 8. God that's friggin hilarious on how true that is. :r :sl


----------



## Herf_Nerder (Mar 8, 2006)

Pretty on target, although I spent about 10 years in stage 1, soI imagine I'll be long dead by the time I get to stage 10 lol


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

mike32312 said:


> Holy crap that is so scary. that's me to a T. I'm now between stages 7 & 8. God that's friggin hilarious on how true that is. :r :sl


I'm right there with Mike but started at stage 2. Never hit stage 1. That's great...and I've got so much to look forward to.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Close...but, ah, nevermind. My progression went;

1. Smoked my first cigar in highschool, thought it was ok. I have no clue what it was.
2. Went to college and uhm smoked, uhm...skip college.
3. Graduated from college, started getting even more serious with my girlfriend of 4 years. In the evenings I would have a few beers and a cigar with her father. Usually a Macanudo or his favorite, JR Don Diego's. Started playing even more golf which led to big fat cheaper cigars.
4. For Christmas a few years ago my wife bought me a 40 count humidor and lighter from Jr's, and a box of Punch (cant remember the type, i think the elites).
5. I would buy a few bundles from Jr's to have on the golf course. I would visit the local shop and ask about different brands, and would buy countless singles from the shop.
6. I started working at my local shop, smoked 2 cigars a day (would work from 4-9 at night), and the cigars were usually eye-openers to what else is out there, ala other then Bundle cigars.
7. I purchased a Daniel Marshall humidor last year, (Xikar cutter and case), and stocked it with free sticks i got at the shop. I filled the humidor to the brim. Rarely having the same cigar in there. During this time I would purchase deals from CI. Got a free subscription to CA and started reading countless resources. I read two pipe books and three cigar books. I dont even smoke a pipe.
8. Started joining various boards, and now call this my one and only home. On these boards I found cigarbid.com and other auction sites. I have visited handful of cigar shops from here to Miami. 
9. Now i have four humidors, all packed, with no room for anything new. My Daniel Marshall still has a buffet of my favorites ISOM and legal sticks (pics coming soon). My other humidors are filled with boxes of Padron delicias, La Aroma De cuba Marquis, El Rey Del Mundo Robusto (Obscuro), St. Luis Rey Belicoso, 25 various Ghurkhas, Oliva Robusto. (Pics coming soon). I have three tupadors filled with various yardgars, golf cigars, and cigars for friends who dont know any better. 
10. My wife (the one I spoke about earlier) understands my passion for cigars and allows me to do what I want (as long as it is done in a reasonable manner). 
It is a similar path, and I feel that these past few years I have learned so much and I can not wait to continue this journey and tell you all about it.


----------



## LR120 (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm a little past stage 10 but skipped a couple of the early ones.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Between 6 and 7 here 


Few things I have not done is ask where to get Cubans and never owned a Colibri.


Stacey


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

I know my class is looking at me cross eyed now because I'm laughing so hard. I just reached stage 10 :r . I have a picture of Cuba as my background Wallpaper and I tried JUST LAST NIGHT to sell my wife on Cuba for vacation...... She saw right through me <darned it>. The 120 qt cooler is sitting in the basement next to the wine coolerdor both projects are in process right now. OMFGoodness you could not have been more right.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Uh huh. If this bothers you, stay away from the coffee forum.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Yep, that's about the size of it. Haven't hit 9 yet though.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

RJT said:


> you purchase your first Colibri $49.99 that 2 days later craps out on you. You then ask "what is wrong? How can I fix it" You buy a Xikar cutter for $39.99


Did that last year right before my first Habanos Split.. This year I found my soures and buying by the box load.. I now also Plan ahead for the seasonal Fuente releases.

Forgot one thing.. Stage 11 - planning your aging seqeunce and looking for Aged boxes that are ready to smoke NOW!!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Yes their are many sub stages in between. Like buying the books about cigars. You buy the Thompson humidor combo deal. You try "talking cigars" to your buddies, but realy dont have a clue yourself. Or you buy cigars because of the way a band looks. You get the idea. I just thought overall most of the stories are very close. Hope you enjoyed the reading. :w RJT


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Andyman said:


> Did that last year right before my first Habanos Split.. This year I found my soures and buying by the box load.. I now also Plan ahead for the seasonal Fuente releases.
> 
> Forgot one thing.. Stage 11 - planning your aging seqeunce and looking for Aged boxes that are ready to smoke NOW!!


Stage 11....that is a good one. Only a very select few ever get to this stage. A few get to the stage of buying pre embargo boxes for a gazillllion dollars. Owning an "aging collidor" filled to the top with high end and rare sticks. Funny stuff. :r RJT


----------



## Vader1974 (Nov 30, 2005)

RJT said:


> You now know a "source" You are buying boxes of PAM, Opus, and other like cigars.


Great post! I hope I can eventually get a "source" for buying boxes of Opus. Right now my B&M shop limits the number I can purchase per visit.

Brian


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Great post. I went from stage 2-9 in 3 months. I'm content and my wife is clueless of what i've been spending!! Coolerador a possibility in the coming future.


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

PHEW!!!

I guess I can relate to some of the steps... But I've kinda' consolidated them for my personal situation:

1. Deep

2. Deeper

3. Deep Chit


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

My stages (lifespan of 4-5 months)-

1) Smoked a few ISOMs from an international buddy on a rare visit. I AM HOOKED.
2) Purchased a JR sampler and started lurking around CS.
3) Built a coolerdor and bought my first box of N/C
4) Bought a 75 ct. desktop and purchased more bundles and boxes of N/C
5) Bought a Xikar cutter, torch lighter, and beads. Registered with CS. Bought some nice singles
6) Purchased boxes of PAN & PAM; now we're getting somewhere....First NST
7) I'll eventually get to the ISOM stage; I'm just enjoying the scenery right now


----------



## scc135 (Feb 6, 2006)

stage 7... ok, maybe not high end, but decent NCs.


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

LOL!!!! I've been smoking cigars almost a year now and I'm between 6 and 8.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Oh man, scary stuff....

I started with a combo of 2 and 3, bought my first humi in Nov. 05 off Ebay, and went to my local B&M to get a sampler. Found CS on Dec. 21, had 15 sticks. Ordered my first box of Cubans on Dec. 31st. By Jan 3, had close to 50 sticks, and bought a second humi.

Still haven't gotten in on a split, mainly because they are gone before I can get in on them, but I have tried.

Now less than 90 days on CS, I have now filled a 120qt cooler, and just ordered an Aristocrat M.

Now who has any cuban sources:r ?

Life is GOOD!!!!


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

.... Stage 43 - Having purchased havana, and mailed out all the provincial factory output as bombs, you are forced for reasons of family security to forego cigars for a period of 11 days.

Stage 44 - you fail to attain stage 43 and opt for simultaneous lung and complete circulatory system transplants accompanied by a full-inventory blood transfusion instead. Because this is done is switzerland, however, you immediately render the process useless by smoking four RA eminencias, a half-box of mid-century Montecristos, and several Caneys of questionable origin. What can you say? They looked really good.

Stage 45 - In a glorious "I coulda had a V8" moment, you buy the insurance company. All's well that ends well.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RcktS4 said:


> .... Stage 43 - Having purchased havana, and mailed out all the provincial factory output as bombs, you are forced for reasons of family security to forego cigars for a period of 11 days.
> 
> Stage 44 - you fail to attain stage 43 and opt for simultaneous lung and complete circulatory system transplants accompanied by a full-inventory blood transfusion instead. Because this is done is switzerland, however, you immediately render the process useless by smoking four RA eminencias, a half-box of mid-century Montecristos, and several Caneys of questionable origin. What can you say? They looked really good.
> 
> Stage 45 - In a glorious "I coulda had a V8" moment, you buy the insurance company. All's well that ends well.


:r MAO! Wow, haven't laughed that hard in awile


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm currently between stages 7 and 8. It's nice to see where I'm going, (_I think_).


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Really enjoyed the memories of my passage through these stages.

Stage 1) I'm still a dirty cigarette smoker ... darn it ... but my new "hobby" has really helped me cut back. Bought my first cigar after I went into a local cigar shop to buy a box as a gift for a friend. I didn't have a clue what to buy and was fascinated by his advice. Thanks to him, I just skipped past the Swisher Sweets phase.

Stage 2) The first cigars I smoked were Baccarat Bonitas and then some Macanudo Ascots. Didn't think I'd ever want a cigar that lasted longer than 20 minutes. Kept them in this little tupperware container with a wet paper towel. Yep, I bought the .99-cent single blade cutter. And, I still love to look at all the humidors and accessories.

Stage 3) The web is a wonderful place to learn about cigars. I've learned most of what I know from the web and the local cigar shop guys. I subscribed to nearly every cigar catalog I could find ... still love it when one comes in the mail. And yes, I "dragged my wife along to cigar shops in 3 counties from mine." I think I've been in every cigar shop in the St Louis metro area.

Stage 4) My first humidor was a Craftsman Bench travel model ... $49.95. Heck, it would hold 24 cigars ... I'd never need anything bigger than that! Joined a Yahoo cigar group and asked all of the normal newbie questions. And, yes, I know that everybody seems to like cigars at 65% but I still freak out when my Rh drops below 68%. 

Stage 5) Smoked LOTS of different cigars. Seemed to stop by the local shop nearly every day. I thought I'd find the one and only cigar to fill my humidor ... it would be the only one I'd smoke. Finally settled on my first box ... Punch London Clubs ... I'd have to be out of my mind to spend more than $30-$40 on a box of cigars ... right?

Stage 6) Just arrived here at CS, so I've haven't done a newbie trade or bought anything from a WTS yet. I have been bombed and, yesterday, just sent my first bomb to a newbie. I'd used a Colibri lighter during my cigarette days ... knew I didn't want another one. Finally bought a 200-count humidor. Went into the shop looking for a 100-count. The guy talked me into a bigger one just in case I'd someday buy a box of cigars and have no where to put them ... I love that guy but I guess he'd never heard of an Igloo. The wife bought me a Xikar last year for Fathers Day ... I love that woman but I bet she wishes she'd never heard of igloos!

Stage 7) I wish I didn't love high-end cigars ... Monte Whites, Ashton Cabinets and VSGs, etc., etc., etc. My favorite cap is my Cbid smiley-face. I've finally broken myself from my Cbid habit ... can't, won't go back there ... maybe I will "just to look" ... lol. Seriously, I haven't bid on anything there in a long time and I prefer CigarAuctioneer better anyway. 

Stage 8) This was the best one. My list of cigar web site "favorites" is three screens long. The wife always asks, "How much was that." That's why I try to get home a little early when my buddy, the DHL driver, is due to come for another visit. Love Cigar Magazine but it looks like free copies at the shop are a thing of the past. Just broke down and subscribed.

Stage 9) Not only is my 200-count humidor full of my go-to cigars, the 40 gal igloo is nearly full of cigars that I have for long-term storage. I smoked my first ISOM at Christmas and was recently bombed with three more ... they are like precious gold to me ... if there was a fire, I'm sure I'd run back into the house to save them ... but I really don't have a source ... too shy to really ask anyone.

Stage 10) I'm staring this stage square in the eye. I need a second coolidor. I've decided to buy a big Otterbox to replace my Craftsman Bench travel case. And, I've been looking at 4-finger leather cases. But, no more fancy lighters for me ... I'm sticking with my Bic. Oh yes, I'm always looking for that perfect martini cigar ... RyJ Aniversario are nearly perfect but I think that those RP 92s that should arrive Friday may be just as good. This has been a hard week on the CC ... a box of Punch and Por Larranaga yesterday and the box of RPs due Friday.

I'm sitting here thinking that I was only at stage 1 a little over a year ago. Now, I'm worried about "Stage 11." Maybe I need counseling?


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

That is a funny post. :r I've been all over that list and I feel lucky I'm not married this way I can go right past the latter stages.


----------



## Aureus (Feb 4, 2006)

For me it was more like

Stage 1) Research every cigar forum and website, get utterly lost in the choices.

Stage 2) Walk into Tobacco Shop, 'I want 5 good cigars for $50", ended up paying $47 for a collection of A.Fuentes, Montecristo and AVO.

Stage 3) Buy 100 count humidor

Stage 4) Newbie Trade

Stage 5) Buy more A.Fuente, buy more Hemmingways, buy a box of 40 Curly Heads for the every day

Stage 6) :w 

Never smoked cigarettes before cigars, never smoked a swisher or a machine made cigar before I got into 'real' cigars. Since I picked up cigars I've smoked a few blacks and swishers given to me by friends/shared with. Never plan on buying anything other than 'real' cigars.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Yep this post was fun to do. I keep thinking of other things that happen along the wat, with me and others. The old put the cigars in the fridge trick. The wet paper towel thing. The thoughts of, I will never fill this 50 ct desk top up. Whats a coolidor. Then thinking, those guys with collidors "must be crazy". :r Tubos are cool. The questions of, cello on or off? I myself pretty much started out in stage 1 other than the cig part. I quit cigs back in 2000 after 15 year.I hope everyone enjoys reading this as I had posting it. RJT


----------



## only on the weekend (Oct 24, 2005)

pretty close


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Great post! I can identify with the stages. I haven't yet bought a $49.95 Cohiba but I'm thinking it could happen!


----------



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

fitzsmoke said:


> Great post! I can identify with the stages. I haven't yet bought a $49.95 Cohiba but I'm thinking it could happen!


Hi All - My 1st post. I'm a newbie - Just what you've all been waiting to hear, right...
I smoked the delectable Davidoff Punch many moons ago. I remember them vividly, for me their flavor is the gold standard. Gave up smoking for many more moons. Then about 2 yrs. ago a friend got me back into the vile habit. Haven't looked back. Struggling to keep it to 4 cigars per week. Wife keeping an eye on me. Have 2 humis, and a large plastic file box, all near full.
For a year I wandered aimlessly, trying to find a cigar like the Davidoff Punch.
Haven't found it, but have indeed found my true love in Fuentes. Got lots of other fine and rare sticks, some isom's which I got in Mexico at the duty free. I declared them, the customs didn't bat an eye.

O.K., I'm hooked on Hemingways and other delectable Fuente's. When I smoke something else, no matter how good, it's kind of like I'm missing something. Like when I go with my wife to our Italian restaurant and I don't have chicken parmesan. It's still good, but I've missed something...

My question - What's wrong with me, and what stage am I at? I'll shuttie now.
Cheers.


----------



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

Guess my post was a) too clever, b)not clever enough, c) not relevant enough d) not interesting enough, e) contained material everybody knows and has heard 1.000 times...

So far, it looks as though the way you all say hello to newbies is a) flame them, b) totally ignore them.

Where I come from, we usaully say hello if someone introduces themselves, but then again, different places different customs.

It looks as if this might be a site for the socially disadvantaged. So I'll be moving on.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

PUFFNMO said:


> Guess my post was a) too clever, b)not clever enough, c) not relevant enough d) not interesting enough, e) contained material everybody knows and has heard 1.000 times...
> 
> So far, it looks as though the way you all say hello to newbies is a) flame them, b) totally ignore them.
> 
> ...


OK....???


----------



## Lima_dat_alone (Jan 31, 2006)

PUFFNMO said:


> Guess my post was a) too clever, b)not clever enough, c) not relevant enough d) not interesting enough, e) contained material everybody knows and has heard 1.000 times...
> 
> So far, it looks as though the way you all say hello to newbies is a) flame them, b) totally ignore them.
> 
> ...


Dude, chill out. :w It's the interwebnet. This board is pretty slow, give it a while before you get all pussyhurt because no one replied to your post. :r I enjoyed your post and from a fellow noob, I welcome you to club stogie, on one condition- you take that back! :bx


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

PUFFNMO said:


> Guess my post was a) too clever, b)not clever enough, c) not relevant enough d) not interesting enough, e) contained material everybody knows and has heard 1.000 times...
> 
> So far, it looks as though the way you all say hello to newbies is a) flame them, b) totally ignore them.
> 
> ...


Welcome to CS. Now chill out and enjoy yourself. If you think this board is bad.....well i have one i can suggest that uses the skins of newbies to "roll their own" This is a great board and easy to get along with crowd. Give it a bit and you will be one of the guys. :sl RJT


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> .... Stage 43 - Having purchased havana, and mailed out all the provincial factory output as bombs, you are forced for reasons of family security to forego cigars for a period of 11 days.
> 
> Stage 44 - you fail to attain stage 43 and opt for simultaneous lung and complete circulatory system transplants accompanied by a full-inventory blood transfusion instead. Because this is done is switzerland, however, you immediately render the process useless by smoking four RA eminencias, a half-box of mid-century Montecristos, and several Caneys of questionable origin. What can you say? They looked really good.
> 
> *Stage 45 - In a glorious "I coulda had a V8" moment, you buy the insurance company. All's well that ends well*.


:fu

5 more days. I'm thinking about staying off the nicorette. Didn't realize how deeply the stuff had it's hooks in me.


----------



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

RJT said:


> Welcome to CS. Now chill out and enjoy yourself. If you think this board is bad.....well i have one i can suggest that uses the skins of newbies to "roll their own" This is a great board and easy to get along with crowd. Give it a bit and you will be one of the guys. :sl RJT


Sorry guys, maybe I was PMSing. O.K. I take back all the insults hurled into the smoke filled rooms. It can be lonely out there when you post something, and for 24 hrs there you are turning slowly ,slowly in the breeze.

Looking forward to getting to know you all. Cheers.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

RJT said:


> Owning an "aging collidor" filled to the top with high end and rare sticks. Funny stuff. :r RJT


I have owned what I call my "aging box" for some time. In reality, it is a large plastidor with baskets to hold singles & leftovers from boxes. There are some good ones rubbing shoulders with some dog rockets in there. Funny thing.......a coupla years ago I coulda swore I got rid of all my dog rockets. :r

I have resisted the old Havana slope for some time cause I don't wanta hafta age my cigars for a year before they are smokeable & am too damn cheap to buy the vintage ones.


----------



## stone (Mar 14, 2006)

PUFFNMO said:


> Hi All - My 1st post. I'm a newbie - Just what you've all been waiting to hear, right...
> I smoked the delectable Davidoff Punch many moons ago. I remember them vividly, for me their flavor is the gold standard. Gave up smoking for many more moons. Then about 2 yrs. ago a friend got me back into the vile habit. Haven't looked back. Struggling to keep it to 4 cigars per week. Wife keeping an eye on me. Have 2 humis, and a large plastic file box, all near full.
> For a year I wandered aimlessly, trying to find a cigar like the Davidoff Punch.
> Haven't found it, but have indeed found my true love in Fuentes. Got lots of other fine and rare sticks, some isom's which I got in Mexico at the duty free. I declared them, the customs didn't bat an eye.
> ...


Welcome, Puffnmo! I was a newbie myself one or two days ago(?). I put my initiation post in the newbieinthejunkle section where old folks feel they outta greet us. :bn

My introduction said it all: "Don't smoke, but love jokes..." :mn

Sorry I don't know what stage is what, but welcome!

:mn :mn


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

stone said:


> My introduction said it all: "Don't smoke, but love jokes..." :mn
> 
> Sorry I don't know what stage is what, but welcome!


If you answer all the threads with "I'm not sure cus as I said I don't smoke" that may get old real quick.. Think about hanging out in the "everything but cigars" area and oh and lets not forget the "jokes" forum..


----------



## 17Crash (Jan 21, 2006)

RJT,

What, you got a spy camera in my house? My wife been sending you info? Your rant was about 93% accurate. I would add for me that a sign of my maturity is my comfort level at the B&M, picking what I like, not what I think would impress the guys at the counter.



RJT said:


> Stage 1) You may have started a cigarette smoker, thought that a cigar would be "cool". Your buddy offered you a cigar. You have the "good life" mentality. You started on a Swisher Sweet, Back Woods, etc&#8230;
> 
> Stage 2) You bought a few singles at your local cigar shop. Most likely a Macanudo, Cohiba (Red Dot) or a flavored variety cigar. You asked about Cubans&#8230;. You may have bought the .99 cutter. You looked at all the humidors and all the accessories.
> 
> ...


----------



## stone (Mar 14, 2006)

Andyman said:


> If you answer all the threads with "I'm not sure cus as I said I don't smoke" that may get old real quick.. Think about hanging out in the "everything but cigars" area and oh and lets not forget the "jokes" forum..


Now, that's a wise suggestion. I will look into these areas.

My "don't smoke" post is a secret code for certain members so that they know I've read their posts. :sl  o :hn


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

stone said:


> Now, that's a wise suggestion. I will look into these areas.
> 
> My "don't smoke" post is a secret code for certain members so that they know I've read their posts. :sl  o :hn


Right on...


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Talk about hitting the nail on the head, pretty scary how similar my progresion has been to Stage 7.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

BHahesy said:


> Talk about hitting the nail on the head, pretty scary how similar my progresion has been to Stage 7.


Like the post says, "glad to have you along" RJT


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

which stage is it when you dream of your humis


----------



## Hoss (Mar 21, 2006)

This was a great post! My wife's wondering what i'm up at midnight laughing out loud about in the computer room...at least she knows it ain't ****!


----------



## Mad Dog Rocket (Mar 21, 2006)

I could swear I already replied in this post, but I guess not. Yeah, I'm entering phase 7 right now. I'm scared of letting my wife ever see this because she'll know where things are heading given that this list has been so damn accurate thus far!


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Very funny. I am currently working on step 7.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Dont worry the stages go past 10...so you have much to look forward too..:r RJT


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

I am at about stage 6.

I now have three humi's (not full, but ready) and bought a bunch of 5 packs via auction to try as many as possible.
I should get my end of my first newbie trade with drevim today - I can't wait to get to the mailbox!!

I now talk about cigars almost as much as guns :u 

How did I end up with two expensive hobbies?? :r 

Somebody stop me before I go broke!! :sl


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

right now I am between 8-9. Funny how slippery this slope is. My beads should be here any day now. The it is coolerdor time.

T


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

12stones said:


> I'm right there with Mike but started at stage 2. Never hit stage 1. That's great...and I've got so much to look forward to.


Well, I've moved up to being between 8 & 9. I'm putting together my first coolerdor but still don't have the source. Unless joed's massive bombs count as a source...


----------



## 688sonarmen (Apr 28, 2005)

No sources by choice, but I'm trying not to get one of those COSTCO big boys... But if I do then my current coolidor can turn into a "warehouse" for aging sticks...:u


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Stage 7) You start smoking high end sticks in singles. Opus, PAM, Ashton, etc….You get in on your first “box split” of ISOM’s. You buy the occasional box of Curly Heads, Padron 2000, La Finca. Cbid consumes a lot of your time.

Stage 8) Your wife starts asking “how much was that” you start spending way too much time on the net about cigars. You get a Subscription to CA and Cigar Magazine. You and the UPS man know each other on a first name basis. 


that where I am at...Now throw in the Fact of Pipe smokinh basicall has the same things and I am really screwed....


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Sorry guys I had to rebirth this thread. I have noticed alot of new guys here asking alot of questions. I thought that this thread fit for a newbie read. Welcome all newbies....:w 

RJT


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thats a priceless list man, im almost folliwing it to the T


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

zamco17 said:


> Thats a priceless list man, im almost folliwing it to the T


Glad you enjoyed it...lol RJT


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

I was shocked when I read about the stages, it's a good feeling to know that I'm not alone in this frenzied crazy world. I'm currently in stage five and I've only started smoking three months ago when my wife came back from Ybor City outside of Tampa. She brought back three cigars (Havana Dreams). The rest is history. I've just bought a box of Picasso Maduros from my local cigar store down the street. I got my humidor last month from ebay, but got one that holds a hundred cigars. That won't last! I've already ordered samplers. I bought two lighters last week, a colibri 3003 and a swiss lighter (Caran d'Ache) as well. 

Since I live in San Francisco which is not your typical enlightened cigar city, I can only smoke in my cold garage but my wife complains about the smell. So now I sit between my two air cleaners (honeywell and a blueair 501) which cost about $600 bundled up with the garage door up. When it's not raining which is rare, I smoke outside by the front of the house and endure dirty looks from all my neighbors walking their dogs. 

It's heaven!


----------



## FatBoy (May 1, 2006)

I guess I'd have to say that I hit stage 9 awhile back...regressed because of finances...and now I am headed that way again...


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Not sure what stage it is, but what if you keep acquiring full boxes but end up having a bigger collection of empty ones?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I started at stage 2


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

:tpd: 
looks like someone is in denile 
j/k


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

i'm at stage 11. only smoking aged havanna's. have many boxes in storage ageing. mega bucks spent so far. contemplating a built in temp. and humidity controlled closet.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

I am hopeless but, with dignity  I have surpassed all of the stages listed since this thread was first posted and,...sniff, have created a few of my own, although I draw the line at smoking "old stogies I have found...short but not too big around"


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I guess I am really behind...I don't have a humidor or a coolordor or whatever it is called. I also use a zippo! I don't use a cigar cutter or a draw poker but a metal kebob skewer if needed. I don't even really have an ashtray...just a plate. I save my butts in the freezer to smoke in the pipe! I guess I am just too "blue collar" for the Afficionados!! I still seek questions on who supplies Thompson's. Never smoked an Opus X and live in the Ozarks like a hillbillly! Jesse James was buried somewhere in this state. Bonnie and Clyde were in the area....but that has nothing to do with what stage I am at. I am just getting settled in.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

I went from stage 2 to stage 4-5 in less than a week thanks to this forum :fu

Was never at stage 1, haven't smoke a cigarette in my life.

I suppose I did smoke a philly blunt, but I was drunk and there were naked women around me. I couldn't say no.


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Currently inbetween 5-6. Haven't bought a box yet, but am contemplating purchasing an Xikar. Also dabbling in step 9 (might need a coolerdor for college, because, y'know, buying in bulk is cheap...yeah...that's it).


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Blast from the past......


----------



## burnsco (Mar 26, 2009)

Well mine didn't go like that at all because I was taken in as a cigar apprentice by a seasoned veteran. Started smoking padron, ashton and all types of good cubans right off the bat. So to me, my progression went

1) buy singles here and there
2) get a coolidor and buy boxes constantly


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

an oldie but goodie... was wondering who bumped it!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

JCK said:


> an oldie but goodie... was wondering who bumped it!


LOL just messin around. See the part about buying Cubans in the wts section?? Those were the good ol days... LOL :biglaugh:


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah.. I came in on that tail end of that... would see the random $100 sampler that would be done in like 2 minutes.

What about the 'any box pass' .. remember those?

want to split a box of *R*andy *A*llen's *S*hoe *S*hine boxes?


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

JCK said:


> Yeah.. I came in on that tail end of that... would see the random $100 sampler that would be done in like 2 minutes.
> 
> What about the 'any box pass' .. remember those?
> 
> want to split a box of *R*andy *A*llen's *S*hoe *S*hine boxes?


Oh yea baby that brings back some memories. :biggrin: Notice my 104 trader feedback  I hosted a few of the box splits back in the day.

Then some bone heads decided to buy up the specials from certain vendors and sell them on here for a profit and it went to hell after that....


----------



## DaReallyPoGigolo (Aug 27, 2009)

I'd say I'm between 5 and 6, I'm hoping to find a "source" fairly soon :smoke2:


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Haven't found a "source" yet but other then that I'm sure it won't take to much longer and I'll be trading on 6.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

JCK said:


> want to split a box of *R*andy *A*llen's *S*hoe *S*hine boxes?


LOL

How about *P*eople *L*ove *P*etting *C*ats! :r

There were so many box splits and sales going on that it was nearly impossible to keep up with them all. I was too new to feel comfortable about jumping in. If I only knew then what I know now!


----------

